# Trying to bulk, please help



## samlongden (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone could offer some feedback or suggestions here id much appreciate it.

Ive been trying to put on some muscle mass for around a month now, but the scales just don't seem to be moving. I know not to rely on them totally, but aside from daily fluctuations, they haven't changed at all in 4 weeks; not weight nor body fat %. I cant decide if things have changed in the mirror, I didn't take any pictures at the start to compare, but I will do going forward.

So onto the details, im 27, 5'11", 12 stone 2lb. Scales put me around 17% body fat (although i'll let others be the judge, i'll try and get some pictures up tonight). Im very strict with my diet, it is as follows every day.

Cardio

8am: 75g oats, 70g blueberries, 2 scoops PhD pharma whey

11am: 100g chicken breast, 200g broccoli, 150g sweet potato, 25g almonds

2pm: Same as prior

5pm: 50g brown rice, 150g steak mince, 200g chopped tomatoes, apple

Train

8pm: 2 scoops PhD ISO7, 75g oats, banana

11pm: 2 scoops PhD Pharma Blend (Casein), 10ml Udos Choice

This is around 3100 cals, P35%, C35%, F30%. I started off around 2700 cals same macros but after 2 weeks with no change, i upped to 3100. Before upping again I thought I better seek some advice.

Training wise, I know im probably doing too much cardio for my goals, but I enjoy it, it helps me keep routine. And i'd rather keep it up, keep the healthy heart, and just eat more to compensate.

Every morning 45 mins low intensity cross trainer prior to breakfast, heart rate around 120-130. After every workout, 15 mins HIIT on the treadmill, 1 min sprints 1 min walks.

Workouts I take a 4 days split then 1 day rest; so 5 day repetition. Chest/Tris, Back/Bis, Legs/Shoulders, Abs (this is really a half workout day), Rest. (I can post more details of this if required, but im pushing myself to improve every workout, heavy as I can in the 8-12 range. Do 4 or 5 exercises per body part). On my rest days I take all the fruit out of the day.

So thats about it I think, any questions just ask. I just need to some help on how to proceed diet wise. I don't want to just aimlessly increase my cals again. Should I add more carbs, protien, fats? The foods im eating, should anything be replaced or added?

As I said, any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3,100 cals will be around maintenance for a chap your size working out .


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Agree with the previous two. upping your calories is best advice your body wont grow without the extra calories above maintenance.

I got told and old saying when i was struggling with everything, guy behind the gym reception said "if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you've always got"

best peice of advice i took. the body is great at adapting and will always look for new stimuli to improve

hope this helps


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Imo i would up the chicken to 200g. Add sum evoo in there to.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd try dropping the reps mate to 6 but use heavier weights- I was same weight for ages and this change combined with plenty more Carbs increased my weight nicely!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

As mentioned mate, you need to increase the cals, get up at 6am have the whey then @ 8am have the oats with 6 whole eggs, have the whey immediatly after w/o and squeeze in another meal there with whole foods b4 your last casien shke, should add 1000+ cals


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Stop all the cardio.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is the most simple answer in the world....if you are not gaining from a diet you designed to gain weight then add more calories.....if you feel you cannot eat more volume then increase the amount of calories dense foods....and stop the cardio until you get the weight moving then use it to control the fat......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> 3,100 cals will be around maintenance for a chap your size working out .


 I must be fukced then as this is how much I eat on my high day.....and I am gaining????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

go kfc


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks to me that a lot of your protein comes from supplements and not enough from food.


----------

